# Dinamica desfacerii mărfurilor



## beenni

Revin cu o problemă lingvistică greu de rezolvat. Poate cineva să îmi dea o mână de ajutor? Cum s-ar zice în engleză “Dinamica desfacerii mărfurilor”. Construcţia este doar aşa cum se poate citi şi nimic mai mult, adică o piatră preţioasă şlefuită a limbajului de lemn. Am vazut-o pe o placardă, la o demonstraţie în cinstea zilei de 23 August.

  Vă mulţumesc pentru ajutor.


----------



## JulianoS

Salutare!

_Selling goods_ ar fi traducerea pentru _desfacerea de mărfuri..._

Deci am putea spune _selling goods dinamics..._ dar este mult prea mot à mot şi nu stiu dacă este un termen economic folosit...

Sau poate _dynamic of selling (goods)_... am găsit ceva rezultate pe Google...


----------



## beenni

Mulţumesc foarte mult. Nu are de fapt multă importanţă având în vedere că nici noi, ca nativi, nu suntem capabili să înţelegem perfect ce înseamnă mesajul. Drept mulţumire te invit să iei parte la acest festin vizual :


<<link deleted by moderator>>


----------



## anto33

Eu aş spune _goods dispatch dynamic.
_Dispatch Service (Department) este, de exemplu Serviciul de Desfacere al unei Case de Comerţ.


----------



## beenni

Mulţumesc şi ţie anto33 şi te invit pe aceeaşi adresă:

<<link deleted by moderator>>


----------

